# My first official shoot



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

Be easy on me guys but I would like some feedback. Despite being just a hobby, I was asked to take some senior photos for a family member. While I enjoyed it, I was nervous because I really wanted to do a good job and make an impact of this person's life and give her some memories. The noon sunlight really gave me some fits with shadows and such but I did manage some good ones I think. Any pointers on direct sunlight would be helpful. What do you guys think? What improvements can I make.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Looks great for your first shoot!! I would try to keep the background in focus a little more. All the pics have a blur on the background. Lighting is crucial but you did ok on grabbing the light. Just make sure to eliminate shadows and you'll be fine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Pics look great!


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

You nailed it. Good work. I have to disagree with the comment above. I like the shallow depth of field in a portrait.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

They look a bit flat, low contrast, like maybe shadows were pulled up artificially. You might try moving the black clipping point up and bring back a bit more shadow so the faces don't look so flat. Or, just try raising contrast a bit. Composition wise they're spot on.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

First of all Kingwood is my old stomping grounds so its nice to see things I'm familiar with. In regard to shooting portraits in full sun, I would recommend you don't do it. What Pocketfisherman's is referring to is direct byproduct of the conditions. Can you tell us a little what you did to try to fill?

I'm going to be a little more critical than my Austin friend though...

1st image - considering the light it's lit pretty well, but the main subject is just off center. If she's going to be that close just put her in the center. That will also help the deadspace to the left of the frame.

2nd image - generally never cutoff at the knees, elbows or neck. I think you may have thought that sweet Camaro is another subject. Think of the purpose of the shoot...she should dominate the frame the Camaro is a background prop...and yes it hurts me to say that. Lighting? ...lets just move on. 

3rd image - nice expression, but don't ever shoot a woman with her shoulders squared to the camera. It adds 10lbs and the robes another 10. Turn her to 45 degrees and she'll thank you later. Also hand position seems unnatural.

4th image -no major nits except she's high centered in the frame...been doing that alot myself lately for some reason. Nice shot.

5th shot - nice one, good expression coupled with the best lighting but watch your background. There's a tree coming out of her head vertically and a fence running horizontally through it. 

For a first outing I think you did great. Being nervous is a natural reaction, but it looks like your model was comfortable with you. Hope I wasn't to tough on you. I just looked at these as if they were my own and I'm pretty tough on myself. Feel free to PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback guys. Good points for me to work with.Yes, that noon sun was a bear to deal with but I had to make the best of it.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Rusty, Reading your post brought was a learning experience for me...Thank You!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

I have value? Please call my wife. 

Let's face it - it's a whole lot easier to evaluate an image than it is to perfect one. I've said many times here that I've probably taken more bad images than anyone here. Through hours pouring over them I can say I take great pride in tearing my own stuff apart. When I'm talking to myself it gets pretty nasty sometimes...

Shooting for someone else at the races was a great experience. He gave me great feedback and I learned to shoot differently from someone that is an expert in that environment (Get him up in the cheap seats with me and I'll own him).We had a great exchange of ideas, but you have to be open that there may be a better way. Think of all the variables - are you really 100% dead on with all of them? None of us are.

I admire Teckersley a great deal for doing just that and I'm glad he did it here rather than some of those snob boards that don't have the manners of the 2cool Nation. In addition, I doubt anyone here would say portraiture is the easiest of disciplines. If we're lucky he'll get out of that hobbyist mindset and be fully infected with the bug like us and we'll all enjoy his stuff for a long time.


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

One thing I realized during this process and having to deal with it is "I hate that **** bright sun" I actually told them we needed to start earlier but getting a 17 year old up and out of bed early apparently hasn't gotten any easier than when I was that age...LOL


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

All the above comments have addressed the rule of thirds, low contrast, etc so I won't repeat that. For shooting in really bright sun, you might try using a circular polarizing filter. you can also bracket your exposures and just pick the best one. Overall, I really like them.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

*I've said many times here that I've probably taken more bad images than anyone here.*

Nope, Sorry, I have that trophy


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

teckersley said:


> One thing I realized during this process and having to deal with it is "I hate that **** bright sun" I actually told them we needed to start earlier *but getting a 17 year old up and out of bed early apparently hasn't gotten any easier than when I was that age...LOL*


Heck, I was going to say that getting older doesn't make getting out of bed any easier! lol

All of my nits have already been addressed, so I'll just ask a few questions. How did you have your metering set? Evaluative? Center Weighted? or Spot? In bright harsh light I always tend to use spot metering and exposure lock for framing, or I guess in english is; meter the face for portraits, then lock that exposure setting and recompose to get your frame right. Also a super cheap and handy reflector to use is a sunblock for car windshields, I like the gold foil type as it tends to reflect a warmer light. This is of course as long as you have somebody that can assist you!
Another thing I've learned about myself is I am not the warm, funny guy I think I am so subjects tend to be a bit stiff around me at first, I've been called intimidating at times (6'1" and 265+) even though my wife and friends know me to be a big ol teddy bear, it helps to drag my wife with me and she gets the subjects to relax and laugh and just be themselves, which to me always make a better shot. I just try to be as unobtrusive as possible until we get into the swing of things.

Congrats on your first shoot, it was nerve wracking for me as well. My last question, how many actual shots did you take? I know in my quest to make them happy and to help ease my nervousness I took around 500 photos my first time! lol Took me FOREVER to decide which ones to pp and present! lol


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Photos*

Nice job, Trevin!

Mike


----------

